# Soil Enhancer (BioChar) vs Humic Acid



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Is there a difference in granular humic Acid and Soil Enhancer like these two below? I've seen and read many benefits about using Humic Acid on the lawn, but was curious if there is a difference in the two. I walked into Ewing landscape supply and saw this "BioChar" from a company called Mirimichi, was wondering if anyone has used this before?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I've never used any these products, but I am considering using these types of amendments this season.

I found the following document which may be informative:

_Biochar is primarily promoted as a way to sequester carbon, improve soil water holding capacity, amend acid soils, and increase crop yields when used as a soil amendment. The main benefit of humic products would seem to be as a crop amendment, not as soil amendments. Humic products may increase soil carbon sequestration through promoting bigger root systems and possibly more root exudates._

http://www.humictrade.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Biochar-Report-HPTA-Science-Committee.pdf


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

There is now a granular form of this mirimichi product. Benefits sounds very similar to HA. Why would one be better than the other?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I used mirimichi green on a test portion of a customer's lawn and monitored results over 4 years.

Made no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> I used mirimichi green on a test portion of a customer's lawn and monitored results over 4 years.
> 
> Made no difference whatsoever.


Did you check root structure or just top growth and aesthetics? Everything I have seen on the mirimichi was claimed denser, deeper and quicker root growth.

Not knocking your findings, but I used it last year and had planed on more applications, but if there is truly no tangible value other than claims made, I'll save the money and put it else ware.


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

This now comes in a granular form and is easier to spread.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I did not check root mass or depth. I would assume that the turf (TTTF) would have shown some signs of improvement with greater root mass and depth.

As you point out, however, one small test plot does not prove or disprove efficacy.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Miramichi products are $$$$$$$$


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

These type of products have blown up within the last year. In my observation, I think there is a bunch of variables involved here. The desired goal in using these, whether liquid or granular is to improve your soil structure and it's ability to hold, and fully utilize nutrients as well as create a humus rich loose soil. It is a component of a soil full of strong microbial activity. My thoughts are that if you have created that type of soil over the years via a good solid organic fertilizer as well as mulching your clippings and/or your leaves in the fall, or possibly top dressing with compost, then you are achieving that type of soil and in turn a phenomenal stand of turf with great roots. I would ad to that method the very minimal use of pesticides and fungicides as not to create counter productivity in terms of achieving a soil full of billions of beneficial microbes and fungi, as well as earth worms that do us a great service by natural aeration. The interesting thing to me is that lawn enthusiasts are reaching deep into their pockets for these products without considering that there is a bit of a ceiling involved in soil structure. That said They both will work very well for these intentions, it's just a matter of your budget. Also worth thinking about is what this might do to some of the other elements of your soil. Will it possibly skew other components of your soil that are currently at proper levels? I am not anti, just some food for thought....


----------



## alt-brian (Sep 14, 2018)

Biochar and humic acid are targeting the same soil issue, but from different sources.
In the simplest of terms, both add carbon to the soil.

The structure of the carbon is great at "grabbing" and holding molecules.
That is why so many filters use carbon.

Everything I have read says the carbon content in good soil is around 5% and definitely not above 10%.
With that in mind, you need to know what your starting point is.

Keep in mind that adding OM will also increase the carbon in your soil.


----------

